# اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب والكنوز تحت الارض الالمانيه شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جديد لهذه السنة من شركة النجم الفضي ,
LORENZ DEEPMAX Z1, جهاز لورنز الالماني الجديد و المطور للكشف عن الذهب و المعادن و العملات المعدنية
لورينز Z1 هو نتيجة سنوات عديدة من البحث والتطوير. وقد وضعت الكثير من الجهود في صنع هذا المنتج الجديد و خصوصا في خاصية تصنيف المعدادن و موازنة الأرض التلقائية.
جهاز يعمل بنظام الحث النبضي, يكشف عن المعادن, يحدد نوعها مع ميزة عزل المعادن الغير التمينة.يعمل على نظامين نظام الكشف الطبقي و نظام الكشف بالبايبات الكهربائية لمزيد من الاعماق. مع ميزة البرنامج التصويري و التحليلي للاهداف و كشف الفراغات ،
DEEPMAX Z1, هو أداة موثوق بها لتحديد موقع الهدف في أعماق كبيرة حتى في أسوأ الظروف البيئية.
هذا النموذج يقدم مجموعة كبيرة من الخاصيات الجديدة في نظام الحث النبضي.
•	حساسية عالية لجميع انواع المعادن
•	خاصية موازنة النبض على الارض المعدنية و المياه المالحة.
•	تحديد موقع الهدف بدقة باسخدام قرص الحساس الكبير
•	مجموعة متنوعة من اقراص البحث لمختلف الاهداف و الاعماق, و عازله للماء
•	الكشف في اعماق كبيرة
•	و خاصيات كثيرة .....
لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال على الارقام التالية :
موبايل
0096599094080
0096599094070
تليفون
0096524720450
البريد لإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو تفضلوا بزيارة موقعنا 
www.3D-Detectors.com
العنــوان
شركة النجم الفضي لاجهزة كشف الذهب و المعادن
الكويت - الفروانية-شارع حبيب مناور - مبارك التجاري الدور الثالث


----------

